# What Kind of Motor?



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

***NOTICE***
To start off I have NO experience with motors or electronics so you're going to have to talk to me like a 5 year old.​
Now that that's out of the way! I am interested in building a "Wheel of death" prop for my haunt this year and am wondering what kind of motor I would need, and how I would mount it/supply power to the motor. There's a perfect example of what I'm looking to make in the video below. Just fast forward to 2:00 in to see what I'm talking about!






I would like it to spin slower than that one, but still have the same affect...
And ideas!?
:jol:.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I think a wiper motor would work well for that:

http://www.monsterguts.com/electric-motors-for-props/12vdc-wiper-motor/prod_4.html

they also sell a version with a power supply.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Don't forget that a reclaimed PC power supply will supply plenty of current at 5V or 12V.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

With that have enough power to move it though? I'm not sure what I'm going to make it out of, but it may be about 20+ pounds...


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes, the wiper motor will have enough torque. The trick will be to use bearings or a low friction pivot point so that it doesn't introduce unnecessary drag.


----------

